

Why the lithium-ion batteries in Boeing's 787 Dreamliner are burning  - eduardordm
http://www.businessweek.com/articles/2013-01-18/why-the-batteries-in-boeings-787-are-burning#r=hp-ls

======
thedrbrian
Not sure if this article is correct. I always thought the 787 used a generator
connected to the APU to start the main engines. Wouldn't the normal start up
procedure be fire up APU> connect generator to APU> start main engines using
current from APU Generator. You aren't starting a big ass turbine using the
battery packs buried under the passenger seats.

------
meh01
Article is full of misinformation and not facts.

The problem with covering engineering issues in planes is that journalists
have no idea what the hell they're writing about.

